# aqui, cá, aí, ali, lá !!



## anoronha

hi,

Can someone please tell me how these place adverbs are different from each other.
Aqui and cá, both mean Here
aí is There - near the listener
ali and lá, both mean There - away from speaker and listener

But how does one decide which one to use? aqui or cá? ali or lá? Is there a usage rule?

Thanks.


----------



## Jabir

"cá" is rarely used.
"aqui" is always used to refer to the place you are in. 
the "aí" is used as you describer, to refer to something near the listener. 
"ali" is used to describe something away from both, but used for shorter distances than "lá".
"lá" can be used to shorter or longer distances.

For example:
- Onde ele está?
- Lá nos Estados Unidos. 
(Estados Unidos, that is, United States, is very far from the speaker and the listener)

- Onde ele está?
- Ali/lá na sala.

That is:
Lá -> short and long distances
Ali -> short distances

Never say:
"Ali nos Estados Unidos"...

_But the most important is: this is something you will only be able to use perfectly through much reading and practicing..._


----------



## Vanda

Vem cá is  very popular for ''come here''.

I am talking to you at the phone and say: Aí na sua casa (there in your place),
and aqui na minha casa (here at my place).

Lá na Europa. There in Europe...
Ali embaixo= down there


----------



## Jabir

Yes, "cá" is used in this expression Vanda mentioned.
But as a all-time substitute for "aqui" --> NOT!


----------



## Macunaíma

Cá is more characteristic of Portugal Portuguese. In Brazil, it's only used in a few fixed expressions like "Vem cá", "de lá pra cá", "cá entre nós", etc.

Aqui, cá: here
Aí: near you
Ali: far from both of us, but not much.
Lá: far from us.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Já ouvi um amigo português que me chamava e dizia-me "Anda pra aqui !" Concordo com vocês "aqui" é muito usado na linguagem de hoje.


----------



## uchi.m

Jabir said:


> Never say:
> "Ali nos Estados Unidos"...


Já ouviu mineirim falando ali? hehehe


----------



## anoronha

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## anoronha

and by the way why do sentences in the post above start with já? 

Já ouviu mineirim falando....
Já entendi um amigo português que....

Even when I read I come across a lot of sentences starting with já, and I've tried a lot, and with much effort, to figure out why it is put there , but I have been unsuccessful.


----------



## Macunaíma

It's simple, really: 

[Você] *Já* ouviu...? (Have you* ever *heard...?)

[Eu] *Já *entendi ouvi... (I have *already* heard...)


----------



## Carfer

Jabir said:


> Never say:
> "Ali nos Estados Unidos"...



In European Portuguese it actually depends on how far you are from the U.S. There's nothing wrong in saying _'Ali nos Estados Unidos' _if you are in nearby Mexico, just as it's entirely correct to say _'Ali em/na Espanha' _if you are in Portugal.


----------



## Jabir

Carfer:

yes, I know. But this kind of usage is very instinctive and its better not to take risks and take refuge in the safeness of "lá".


----------



## Casquilho

In Brazilian Portuguese, usually, we only use "cá" for here, when there's an idea of movement ("vem cá", "traz pra cá") or passing time ("de lá pra cá"), as those which Macunaíma has quoted. Otherwise, we use "aqui".


----------



## Istriano

I don't know why we ''overuse'' these adverbs:

_Lá em Portugal.
Vou lá em casa.
Fica lá no Japão.
_
Most of the times we use it as simple fillers, no differences between_ fica no Japão _and _fica lá no Japão. _


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> I don't know why we ''overuse'' these adverbs:
> 
> _Lá em Portugal.
> Vou lá em casa.
> Fica lá no Japão.
> _
> Most of the times we use it as simple fillers, no differences between_ fica no Japão _and _fica lá no Japão. _


I use lá as a filler all the time; sometimes I feed two of those into my _talking flow_:


> eu vou lá na casa do Uchi.m, lá


----------



## Casquilho

I've forgot one peculiarity: when we are talking of some affair which is to be concealed, like a secret, we say "cá entre nós".

"Cá entre nós, não gosto daquele sujeito" - which is literally, _here between us, I don't like that guy. _The clause "cá entre nós" puts on that you want the person with whom you're talking preserve what you has said, for otherwise you could be in trouble.


----------



## Macunaíma

uchi.m said:


> I use lá as a filler all the time; sometimes I feed two of those into my _talking flow_:



- Passa lá na padaria e traz aquele pão lá... Como é mesmo o nome? 
- Sei lá. 

E em Minas existem e os _phrasal verbs_ D)* lá ir* e *lá vir*: lá vem o Fulano, eu já lá ia embora, lá vou eu ter de explicar de novo, ja lá vou! (é um cacófato, mas ainda assim muito comum para atender a porta ), a gente lá vinha a pé na estrada quando...


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> Já ouviu mineirim falando ali? hehehe



Olá uchi.m,

Não encontro nenhuma tradução de "mineirim" no tradutor. Quê significa ?


----------



## uchi.m

SãoEnrique said:


> Olá uchi.m,
> 
> Não encontro nenhuma tradução de "mineirim" no tradutor. Quê significa ?


_mineirim _é a forma que os mineiros dizem _mineirinho_, SE.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado uchi.m, não entendeva essa palavra obrigado.

PS: não sou nativo Brasileiro ou Português.


----------



## Casquilho

Não esqueçamos do memorável episódio _Witch Crafty_, do Pica Pau clássico (ou Woody Woodpecker):

"E lá vamos nós!" (_And away we go_!)


----------



## anoronha

SãoEnrique said:


> Obrigado uchi.m, não entendeva essa palavra obrigado.
> 
> PS: não sou nativo Brasileiro ou Português.



Perdão-me mas o que quer dizer 'entendeva'?


----------



## anoronha

uchi.m said:


> _mineirim _é a forma que os mineiros dizem _mineirinho_, SE.



perdão-me mas _mineirinho_ é Adriano? Google traduz _mineirinho_ para Adriano.


----------



## Casquilho

anoronha said:


> perdão-me mas _mineirinho_ é Adriano? Google traduz _mineirinho_ para Adriano.



I don't know what happens with Google, but _mineirinho _is a diminutive of _mineiro (a)_, which may be mine worker, but more usually refers to one who is natural from Minas Gerais, in Brazil. 

SãoEnrique did mean _não entendia_.


----------



## anoronha

Casquilho said:


> I don't know what happens with Google, but _mineirinho _is a diminutive of _mineiro (a)_, which may be mine worker, but more usually refers to one who is natural from Minas Gerais, in Brazil.
> 
> SãoEnrique did mean _não entendia_.



the entendia i had guessed but wanted to clarify.. As for Minas Gerais I googled it and I must say.. it is absolutely beautiful.. Gostaria de ir *lá* uma vez!


----------



## Mineirinho

Desculpe-me por corrigi-lo, mas entendeva esta errado = Entendia (past), Entendo (present) e (and) Entederei (future).
Excuse me for correct you, but entedeava is wrong.

if i wrong something in english somebody correct me, please.


----------



## caelum

Sei que historicamente os advérbios _cá_ e _lá_ utilizava-se para denotar movimento, mas obviamente isso já cambiou pelo menos um pouco.


----------

